# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Weitpinkeln

## wein4tler

*Das Weitpinkeln* ist eine, mit dem Sitzpinkeln verwandte, traditionelle chinesische Kampfsportart, bei der dem Verlierer das Sportgerät abgenommen wird. 

Da es bei dieser Sportart vermehrt zu Dopingfällen kommt, ist diese Sportart in Deutschland sehr beliebt. Die Tatsache, dass es aufgrund schwerwiegender anatomischer Vorteile fast nur weibliche Sportler gibt, lässt natürlich die Diskussion über den Penisneid immer wieder aufflammen. 

Beim Weitpinkeln treten immer zwei Weitpinkler gegeneinander an. Beide müssen sich an einer weiß markierten Linie aufstellen und nach dem Startton (Furz des Schiedsrichters) beginnen, so weit wie möglich zu pinkeln. Ein harter Kampf bis zum letzten Tropfen beginnt.
Es werden bewertet: 

1.Weite 
2.Ausstrahlwinkel 
3.Farbe des Urins 
4.Streuung 
5.Abschütteltechnik und Penishaltung.

*Rekorde* 
Den absoluten Weltasienrekord hält seit mehr als vielen Jahren der römische Feldherr Schwanzus Longus mit einer Weite von 4,3 Stadien. Dieser Rekord ist allerdings bis heute umstritten, da nicht auszuschliessen ist, dass er sich der Unterstützung der Fontana di Trevi bediente. 
Den World Award für die effektivste Streuung erhielt 1979 Long Dong Silver 
Die besten Noten für Abschütteltechnik bekam Michael Jackson 
Die beste Penishaltung und die schönste Urinfarbe schaffte David Hasselhoff am 32.13.1568 n.Chr. 
Zum 12. Mal (Nationenrekord!!!) deutscher Meister wurde aufgrund phantastischer Penishaltungsnoten Guido Osterwelle 

*Weitere Facts* 
Jeder kann das Weitpinkeln als Sportart betreiben. Es gibt in fast jedem Ort einen Weitpinkelverein. 

Bekannteste Vereine: *ÖVP* (Österreichischer Verein der Pisser Österreich) *WPD* (Weitpissendes Deutschland)* USA* (Urinal Sports Association)

----------


## Enrico

Spiel für die nächste größere Veranstaltung notiert  ::

----------


## schiene

wetten das ich gewinne ::  ::

----------


## pit

Bestimmt Uwe, 

bei Dir kommt ja noch die Höhe dazu!

 ::

----------

